# which string stop



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

I Would recommend the duravane string tamer. They work great and are fully adjustable


----------



## 767ca (Feb 21, 2005)

catfish loop


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Contact CoolHandLuke here on AT and see if he makes one that fits your bow. He makes a high quality and very affordable piece of hardware


----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I couldn't wait, I was by a bow shop today and bought a fuse. It mounted up fine and I'll be shooting it tonight!

Thanks for the replies
Joe


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Let us know how you like the Fuse*



GoneTooLong1 said:


> I couldn't wait, I was by a bow shop today and bought a fuse. It mounted up fine and I'll be shooting it tonight!
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> Joe


Have fun shooting!!


----------

